

China did it again: US Government Computers Hacked to Expose 21.5M People - rshaban
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/10/us/office-of-personnel-management-hackers-got-data-of-millions.html?emc=edit_th_20150710&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=66028313

======
rshaban
The US government is now vulnerable to identity fraud and blackmailing at an
unprecedented scale. Hopefully the tremendous technomilitary apparatus will
innovate to produce new identity-verification systems to compensate for this
damaging loss.

